# MY FEAR



## crazydaze911 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, 
i was wondering if anyone could tell me the website capacity of LHCF.  Meaning - someone posted that they saw an ADVERTISEMENT in a magazine for LHCF and i actually went on a quest to find this mag and I DID!  so if the word gets out, how many members can be on this thing b/f it crashes or cant handle it...?

anyone?


----------



## Nella (Nov 22, 2008)

What magazine did you see it in?


----------



## dlewis (Nov 23, 2008)

I think Nikos can handle anything that comes up.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 23, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I think Nikos can handle anything that comes up.


 
*Dlewis, I hope you are right. I noticed the member total is jumping by hundreds nearly every day lately!*


----------



## beverly (Nov 23, 2008)

We can handle just about any capacity now. that is why we upgraded our software and infrastructure, and the new members pay the increased fee. your $$ are working to protect you.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 23, 2008)

Why is this site being advertised? Is there a need for new members?


----------



## Solitude (Nov 23, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Why is this site being advertised? Is there a need for new members?



It wasn't advertising. A member wrote an article about LHCF, BHM, and Healthy Textures for EbonyJet. There was a thread a couple of days ago.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=308809


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 24, 2008)

I've seen ads in Sophisticate's Black hair (for Glovers mane) and Hypehair magazines.


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 24, 2008)

IMO, there's nothing yo fear OP. The reason why I say that is a lot of women come to this site for haircare- they can lurk and get that info. The world is full of cheap (too cheap to pay $6.50) lurkers. I think we'll have WAY more new lurkers than new members.

With that said, I'm kinda selfish regarding my beloved LHCF, but I have to share with the incoming new members. We just got rid of a wave of weirdos not too long ago. I just hope the new members are good members and not drama-seeking trolls, that's all.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 24, 2008)

It was a REAL advertisement, not just a member giving advice.  it was like in the corner sharing space with a mizani or sallys ad - the whole blue banner saying "long hair care forums". it was either Hype Hair or Sophisticates or smthg. it was not the most recent mag, but like the one before the current one - forgot who was on the cover


----------



## Vinyl (Nov 25, 2008)

Honestly I would be happy to have more members here that have come seeking hair care advice, and actually follow it. I would love for all of this to be common knowledge.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 26, 2008)

I know alot of strange things are happening, like you post a Thread and it ends up being 2, or I post at 8am and then look at 7pm and it has been posted like it is new. I think we all are for sharing and passing the knowledge on, but will it be able to hold all of the People? I am sure Nikos is probabaly working on that now.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 27, 2008)

The Dreamer said:


> Honestly I would be happy to have more members here that have come seeking hair care advice, and actually follow it. I would love for all of this to be common knowledge.


Cool.  That's the way I look at it too.


----------



## ACRawlins (Nov 27, 2008)

The Dreamer said:


> Honestly I would be happy to have more members here that have come seeking hair care advice, and actually follow it. I would love for all of this to be common knowledge.


 

Me too. Why be stingy with the information? I'm not threatened by the prospect of masses of black women with beautiful _real_ hair...actually I'm looking forward to that day!

BTW, this site is somebody's _business_.  I'm happy and proud to see it do well.  The more members, the more advertising dollars that come in, the more business opportunity for them.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 27, 2008)

I am actually EXCITED! I've been waiting for so long for healthy hair care practices to be known in the black community..for many many reasons ( economically, socially etc).


----------

